# kennal vale gun powderworks cornwall



## muppet (Dec 17, 2010)

wasnt sure if to post this up or not here goes visited here last montwith the dog .although this is open to the public and part of a nature reserve tis worth a look . some history from the interweb
The development of the works can be divided into three basic periods, from its establishment in 1812 to 1820; from expansion in 1820 to 1844; and from the effective doubling of the works by construction of the Roches Wood section in 1844 to closure c1910.

The Kennall Vale Co. was set up in competition with the Cosawes Wood gunpowder works following the acquisition of the required licences for manufacture by Benjamin Sampson in 1811. Sampson was the Agent of the Foxes & Perran Iron Founders and the company appears to have been very successful from the outset, acquiring the Cosawes Wood works in 1813. The main elements of the Kennall Vale site are its leat systems, supplying water power to its various processing buildings and some of the secondary industrial plants; a network of roadways, with bridges over the river, servicing the mills which were required to be well spaced along the valley; stores and powder magazines; and the change houses and offices for the workers, with the manager's house.

Almost all the buildings were of granite masonry, with very few brick or timber structures, though some wood was used in the potentially more dangerous mills; stone was also used for revetting trackways, leats and bridges. For greater safety, the site was kept wooded.





























































































thanks for looking


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 18, 2010)

very nice find!

interested in that millstone. Would that have been used in the manufacturing of gunpowder, or does it indicate a later, separate use of the mill?


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2010)

They were very much used in gunpowder manufacture.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm amazed at the amount of interesting remains on site. The wheels are fabulous and I love the pic of the wooden walkway between the two granite buildings. Really interesting find, Muppet.


----------



## Zotez (Jan 23, 2011)

I know this is a month old but thats an amazing site - a trip to Cornwall is definately on the list!


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 24, 2011)

proper derelict, just how i like them. thanks.


----------

